# User management in kernel space



## srmo642002 (Nov 12, 2010)

i want to write a kernel loadabe module which can manipulate users ,,
is there any API, sample or documents in C ?? how can use theme ??
tnx


----------



## plamaiziere (Nov 23, 2010)

srmo642002 said:
			
		

> i want to write a kernel loadabe module which can manipulate users ,,
> is there any API, sample or documents in C ?? how can use theme ??
> tnx



Manipulate users in which way?

See priv(9), ucred(9) (?)


----------

